# Removing "verizon Wireless" From Lock Screen



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I have followed MANY write-ups and I have had no luck successfully changing it to become what I want it to be (permanently).

I used APK Manager and decompiled framework-res.apk and edited the eri.xml file and all looks to be well. I flashed multiple attempts at trying this with no luck.

I DO occasionally get my custom text that I inputted to show up on the lock screen. It will stay there until data cuts off briefly. I left my phone alone for 20 minutes. When I unlocked it the "Verizon Wireless" branding came back. (Likely to losing data since I have it set to shut off updates when phone isn't in use for a while for battery savings.

Why is my custom text not staying on permanently? What exactly am I doing wrong? These are the steps I follow exactly.

_Step 1) Navigate through the .zip file of the ROM (Without extracting) and find the framework-res.apk file.

Step 2) Copy framework-res.apk to the desktop.

Step 3) Place framework-res.apk into the "place-apk-here-for-modding" folder which was made from installing apk manager.

Step 4) Run APK Manager and press 22 to set framework-res.apk as my current project.

Step 5) Press 9 to decompile apk

Step 6) Go to project folder and open eri.xml with notepad(tried HxD too with same results).

Step 7) Remove Verizon Wireless from the 3 spots and save.

Step 8) Go back to APK Manager and press 11 to compile APK

Step 9) It then asks if this is a system apk. I say yes. It then asks "Aside from the signatures, would you like to copy over any additional files that
you didnt modify from the original apk in order to ensure least # of errors. I hit yes. It then says "In the apk manager folder you will find a keep folder. Within it, delete everything you have modified and leave files that you haven't. If you have modified any xml, then delete resourses.arsc from that folder as well. Once done then press enter on this script.

10) I follow all that and I delete the files. Once its all re-compiled I see the new eri.xml file.

11) I copy the new framework-res.apk to the Eclipse 1.1 ROM.

12) I wipe cache/dalvik and try to flash it._

Flash works fine, but the Verizon wireless is till there. What exactly am I doing wrong? This SHOULD work but for some reason its not.

I asked a few people who were able to guide me in the right direction (xcape), but I have not had any luck having my custom text (or even leaving it blank) stay permanently. I am hoping someone can be of some help.

Thanks!!


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that if no one answers, I will get to this. Didn't forget. I'm working on the blue themes frame right now so when its done ill be testing it. I can toss in your eri issue as well and see what happens.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

From what I've read, the text is being pulled from the Sim card. No matter what you change in the apk's it still gets pulled from the SIM card.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> From what I've read, the text is being pulled from the Sim card. No matter what you change in the apk's it still gets pulled from the SIM card.


xkape has gotten it to work successfully in his themes though. I also was previously using Th30ry's ROM and his did NOT have Verizon Wireless text on the lock screen.

xkape, I know you are hard at work on the blue theme. I cannot wait to flash that!

Like I said in the OP, I DID manage to see my custom text UNTIL I got a data drop. So something must be going on in the background that's overriding my custom text. Just need to figure what that is exactly.








I don't think blank text will be an issue when you try it. There's something wrong on my end because I am having issues keeping a constant custom text.


----------



## LeviSnuts (Sep 21, 2011)

Liberty 3 2.0 test builds allow you to change text


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't have Verizon Wireless on my lock screen. I haven't seen it for a while, maybe because of the launcher I'm using. Using Go Locker's sense lock screen.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I've noticed a few other things. When I make a call it will say my custom text in upper right corner. It also says my custom text when I go to settings->about phone->status under network. It just wont show up on the lock screen. Just mentioning that if it helps anyone diagnose my issue.

Thanks guys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

